# Who sells Whole Tobacco Alkaloid (WTA) juice ?



## yuchai (22/4/15)

Looking for WTA juice, anybody know where I can buy it in south africa ?


----------



## Andre (22/4/15)

Most welcome to the forum.
WTA juices not available in South Africa that I know of.
Only place it is readily available from is http://www.aromaejuice.com/main.sc in the USA.


----------

